# [Solved]NetworkManager .7 branch and Intel 4965

## cvance090685

I have installed the ~amd64 branch of NetworkManager and nm-applet (0.7.1-r6 and 0.7.1-r1 respectively.) I wanted to upgrade b/c the .7 branch has support for vpn connections. However while the .6 branch worked perfectly, I am unable to use my wireless device after the update. 

When I click on the applet icon it says under Wireless Networks: device not ready. I didn't glean much information from that message so I started NetworkManager with the --no-daemon switch and got this information regarding wlan0: NetworkManager: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

The only information that I gleaned about the the problem was that it could be related to the killswitch. I checked that the killswitch was disabled.Last edited by cvance090685 on Tue Jul 07, 2009 4:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cvance090685

I found out what  the problem was. It appears that wpa_supplicant was not getting started. I was able to workaround the problem by running wpa_supplicant -u every time that I login. Perhaps someone could suggest a more elegant solution. As for as I was concerned, I thought dbus was supposed to do this for me but it decided to get lazy.

----------

## Hagra

I too have this exact same problem with my iwl3945 driver and have been trying to fix it for several days. Thank you for the work around - it works for me too. Perhaps we should open a bug?

----------

## LILY

Very nice discussion, its proves really helpful for me.

----------

## biggms

This one has been driving me nuts, thanks so much for the workaround.

I would like to add that this is also a problem for a rt2870.

I think some form of report needs submitting as it appears to be across mutiple cards

----------

## Hagra

I've just found that adding ">=net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.6.5" to /etc/paludis/package_mask.conf and forcing a downgrade to wpa_supplicant 0.6.4 also seems to fix it for me... Still trying to investigate further so I can file a bug...

----------

## Hagra

Ok, now I'm confused. After downgrading wpa_supplicant, I removed it again from package_mask.conf and upgraded it to 0.6.9 again. It's still working.  :Smile:  During the upgrade of wpa_supplicant, I did notice the following get printed:

 *Quote:*   

> If this is a clean installation of wpa_supplicant, you
> 
> have to create a configuration file named
> 
> /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
> ...

 

I happened to be installing on a fresh new system which has never had an older version of wpa_supplicant installed. I can only conclude that wpa_supplicant 0.6.4 created some configuration file or rule somewhere which doesn't get deleted when you uninstall the package, but a rule/config which 0.6.9 needs but doesn't create. Seems strange that it worked on the command line though?

Anyway, if anyone's board of having to run wpa_supplicant manually, try downgrading wpa_supplicant, running it, then upgrading again. Seems to have worked for me!  :Smile: 

----------

## Dagger

This is dbus problem. Networkmanager is using dbus on-demand service management and starts wpa_supplicant using that method.

That _usualy_ indicates that you did not restart dbus after networkmanager installation. If you did and the problem persists, downdrading/upgrading/reinstalling dbus solves the problem.

----------

## cvance090685

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> This is dbus problem. Networkmanager is using dbus on-demand service management and starts wpa_supplicant using that method.
> 
> That _usualy_ indicates that you did not restart dbus after networkmanager installation. If you did and the problem persists, downdrading/upgrading/reinstalling dbus solves the problem.

 

Emerging dbus again solves the problem for me, thanks for the suggestions.

----------

